# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món chè ngon xứ Huế - Ẩm thực Huế

## hangnt

*Ở Huế có tới mấy chục loại chè sang trọng, đài các có, bình dân có. Mỗi loại chè có một hương vị đặc biệt riêng. Người Huế khéo tay, ăn uống cầu kỳ, tinh tế nên chế biến được nhiều thứ chè lạ, ngon và bổ.* 


Có những loại chè thanh cao mà cầu kỳ như chè hạt sen, chè nhãn bọc hạt sen, chè hạt lựu, chè thịt quay, chè môn sáp vàng, chè bông cau... Một số chè bình dân như: chè bắp, chè trôi nước, chè kê, chè khoai sọ, chè đậu ván, chè bột lọc, chè đậu xanh, chè đậu đỏ, chè thập cẩm, chè khoai môn, chè khoai mài, chè hột é....

*Chè ngô Cồn Hến*: Nói đến chè Huế không thể không nói đến chè bắp bởi đây là món chè đặc trưng của người Huế. Người Huế nấu chè bắp thì phải lấy bắp non hay còn gọi là bắp sữa ở Cồn Hến mới ngon, khi nấu đem nạo bắp cho tơi nhỏ kết hợp với bột lọc và đường trắng cho đến khi đặc lại, chè sẽ thơm lừng mùi bắp rất dân dã.


*Chè bột lọc thịt quay*: Chè bột lọc có hình thức viên tròn nhỏ, làm bằng bột năng, khi luộc chín, viên bột từ màu trắng đục thành màu trắng trong, ăn với nước đường và đây là món chè luôn được ăn nguội hay nóng ấm chứ không bao giờ ăn lạnh. 

Chè bột lọc thịt quay được chế biến từ những miếng thịt heo quay, cắt vuông bằng quân súc sắc nhỏ (có cả bì lợn, cả thịt) bọc ngoài là màng bột nếp, rồi cho vào nước đường đun thành chè. Chè này có lẫn cả vị ngọt và mặn nên ăn không ngấy.


*Chè hạt sen và chè nhãn bọc hột sen*: là loại chè thanh cao, được chế biến từ hột sen hồ Tịnh Tâm. 

Chè sen nấu theo kiểu Huế được đem hấp chín, sau đó nấu chung với nước đường cát trắng hay đường phèn trong vắt cho đến khi sôi nhẹ. Vị ngọt của đường đủ thấm vào hột sen là bắc ra ngoài bếp. Để được nồi chè ngon, người nấu phải túc trực canh chừng để lửa cháy vừa phải, tay khuấy, trộn thật nhẹ nhàng, thời gian cũng chỉ vừa đủ để hạt sen "không già, không non". Nấu già, hột sen sẽ mất hương thơm tự nhiên. Nấu non, hương sen sẽ không tỏa ngát.


*Chè khoai tía*: món này rất nhiều vị khách ưa thích vì màu sắc và hương vị đăng trược. Chè được nấu từ khoai môn tím, rồi nấu chung với nước dừa và để nhỏ lửa đến khi vừa sánh là được. Thêm đường sao cho vừa nhưng không để mất đi mùi thơm của nước dừa. Chè có vị thơm và ngọt thanh.


*Chè đậu ngự, đậu ván, đậu quyên*: cũng là những loại có xuất xứ lâu đời ở Huế. Chè được nấu mềm nhưng vẫn giữ được nguyên hạt đậu. Chè dẻo thêm đậu phụng rang giã nhỏ và nước dừa. Nước cốt dừa cho vào sau làm tăng vị béo cho ly chè, đậu phụng rang phảng phất hương vị thơm.


*Chè thập cẩm*: tổng hợp của nhiều loại chè như chè đậu xanh dừa, chè đậu đỏ, chè bột lọc... Mỗi thứ múc một tý cho vào ly, thêm nước đá, thêm tý cốt dừa. 



Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo *tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* 
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào *du lịch Huế - du lich hue*

----------


## dung89

Lâu lắm rồi mình ko ăn chè vì cũng ko còn thèm chè như thời sinh viên
Nhưng mà đọc bài này lại muốn ăn và ăn ngay  :Big Grin:

----------

